# Announcing a new addition - UPDATE: PICS POST #59



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ta da .... Announcing ......

The little girl on Tonia's site will be joining my home soon!!!!! :chili: 

_(I removed the link since the site has been udpated. See post #59 for pics!)_

She's 7 months' old and was held for show but her bite went off and her eye rims have not filled in completely. But Tonia said that as far as temperament goes, she couldn't be better .... She is very sweet and loves everyone. She has a nice coat, too. For me, the main thing is a great temperament and also I wanted a Malt that would mature to around 6-1/2 pounds. 

Gatiger40 is helping me get her here with her puppy pick-up service and her husband will be flying to Austin to pick her up and deliver her to me the week of the 20th. He's booked up and that's the soonest he can do it.

And I have named her ........ Claire. Her parents are .... Sire: CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild (Joker) and Dam: CH Rhapsody's Glitzy Remark (Gwen) I know she has quite a few relatives here. Her pedigree is very nice .... almost all champions on both sides.

I was going to wait until she got here to announce this but I have some questions regarding puppy supplies, so I needed to let the cat out of the bag .. or should I say "dog" out of the bag!! 

I'm counting the days!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh oh! Congratulations! She is a real cutie pie, I can'wait to see more pics when she gets home!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! You sure kept that a secret! Congratulations!!!!!!! [attachment=51021:clapsmiley.gif]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Sher, that's fantastic! Tonia's babies are gorgeous - can't wait top see more pictures!! Congratulations!!! :dothewave:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so thrilled for you!! You're getting a beautiful girl! How exciting and I can't wait to hear puppy stories and see pictures.
Congratulations!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news Sher. :aktion033: She is beautiful :wub: and Congratulations. When she gets home, you have to take a ton of pics to share with us all.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Is she going to be one of those girly bow and dress wearing malts? LOL I'm soo happy for you! Joker is one on my favs from Tonia.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, she's adorable and i love her name. arty:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sher - I'm so excited for you!! Claire is *gorgeous*.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Sher!!!! :cheer: She looks like such a cutie!!! :wub: I can't wait to see more pics of her after you bring her home!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm soo happy for you!!! Yep, count Lucy as one of her relatives. 

10 more days... then we'll be asking 'is she there yet?'


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say, she is also related to Gigi with the Marcris lines


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I am thrilled for you SHER!!!!!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
Keep us posted on everything.*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I was just looking at that gorgeous girl the other day!!! Yes, you guessed it, I have PUPPY FEVER!

Congratulations on Claire, she's beautiful...love her face. 

Do you have any more photos to show us of her?!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations on the new addition! Definitely can't wait to see more pictures of your beautiful Claire once she's home :cheer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! She is just BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait to see more pictures of that cutie pie! 

Linda


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

arty: WAHOO! arty: Congratulations!! What a sweet name, CLAIRE. :wub: I cannot wait to see more pics. :dothewave: 

Yep, Claire is kin to both my girls.:hugging: Lexie and Krystal say *WELCOME TO SM CUZ * :hugging: Claire's mom is full sister to Krystal's mom and Lexie's dad. She has great parents. I am so happy for you! :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is beautiful -- congrats


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Very happy for you, Sher!!! She is a beauty!!

Looking forward to lots of pictures!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is terrific~~Congratulations!!!! It won't be long now and you will have triple the pleasure!!! We want lots and lots of pictures!!!! :drinkup: arty: arty: arty: :drinkup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

"Claire ... the moment I met you ... I swear" ..

Sorry - I broke out into a song ... the moment I saw her pic I went .. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She is gorgeous Sher - more pics pleaseee and congrats...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sher.. How exciting for you!!!! ...Congratulations!!!
Gotta say you are 'good'.... I'd never be able to be 'quiet' from the moment I knew it was even a possibility! :biggrin:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheer: Congrats! She's adorable! :cheer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yaaaaay congrats Sher :chili: :aktion033: I am happy for you..that must be exciting

she is beautiful :wub: love her name too


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: wonderful news your so lucky :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, what a secret!!!! Claire is so cute and her face sure shows her personality. Oh Sher, I think you have a hand full, a fun one that is. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Sher-you must ne tickled pink :wub: and on :cloud9: 
Can't wait to see stories about how the 3 get along.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations! She's beautiful. I can't wait for you to get her so we can see some more pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :chili: Yahoooo! Another new puppy around is gonna be so much fun!!!! 


Ut Oh......Claire and Ava are the same age.....and now that Ava has settled in....she's turning into a MONSTER!! :blink: :w00t: :wub: 

I can't wait till you get her......is she there yet???


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Sher, how exciting for you!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :chili: How exciting!! CONGRATS!! She is a little beauty!!! x0x0x N :chili: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Claire is drop dead GORGEOUS!!!! *THUD* :faint: Sorry, I was overcome there for a moment but am picking myself up off the ground. I am having just a horrible time with puppy fever right now. :smpullhair: I really need to stay out of certain threads. *sigh* Of course, I really do need a little girl who enjoys being at the store to model girl clothes. There are so many more of those than boy clothes.  

Congrats Sher. I can't wait to watch her grow up. :tender:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oooh I am so happy for you!

I just saw this when Marj mentioned it another thread. I can't wait till you have her with you! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations! What an exciting time for you!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that is sooooo exciting!!! I couldn't be happier for you!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Claire is ADORABLE!!! :wub: :tender: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Sher, I'm so excited for you. That is one beautiful puppy. I know you're going to be on pins and needles till you get her. With all these new baby girls coming on board, I'm really jealous. I want a little girl. Congratulations, I'm sure you'll be really happy with your new baby.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: WOW Sher, you sneaked this one in on us. I'm so happy for you,she's a gorgeous girl & I love the name Claire. I like the old fashioned names for the girls. Congrats :aktion033: ,hope we get to see lots of pics & I hope K&C do well with their new sister.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Sher how exciting!! I am so happy for you!! It gives me chills just thinking about her. I see her mother's daddy is Marc, who is Shoni's father's daddy--so we are all related. What would we do without the famous Risque'!?

I bet you are going to be a mess waiting for this doll baby! :smhelp: 

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratualtions Sher, she is really beautiful. Soooo happy for you. Can't wait to watch her grow and see more pictures. :cheer:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is an absolute doll! Congratulations!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sher...how exciting!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<div align='center'>_*CONGRATULATIONS!!*_





<div align='center'>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! May she bring you as much joy as Kallie and Catcher have!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is soo cute! :wub: 

congrats


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Huge congrats!!!!!! She is adorable. I am sure you will be very happy  .


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's so cute.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

AHEM! I'm still waiting patiently for more pictures of new little girl Claire... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Sher, I can hardly wait to hear all about her and see pictures. I love her name.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG, how exciting!!!! Congratulations! :chili:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little girl, she's beautiful :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am thrilled for you. Their dogs are beautiful. :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How exciting for you, she's beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww congrats  she's a doll :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:OMG!: How exciting! Claire is beautiful. Puppies are popping up everywhere. I'm glad one is coming to your house. Get your camera ready.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 11 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760640


> Congratulations on the new addition! Definitely can't wait to see more pictures of your beautiful Claire once she's home :cheer:[/B]



What a beauty congrats!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats sher! i wish i could see her pic but i do not see it on her site. im so happy for u though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, thank you everyone! :grouphug: 

The site was updated so her picture is gone, of course, since she is spoken for!! :yes: 

Here are a couple pictures that Tonia had sent me. I got her permission to post. 
On one, I added Claire's name and also one eye had reacted to the flash so I darkened it... 
if it looks odd it is due to my not-very-good fixing!!

Here she is!!! I can't wait to kiss those little lips!! :wub: 

[attachment=51106:Claire_aa.jpg] [attachment=51105:claire_4a.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claire is just beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 12 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761259


> Claire is just beautiful!!!!!!![/B]


Thanks, Marj! 

I can't wait until the top grows long enough for one of your gorgeous bows!! Her hair isn't long enough for a top knot yet, as it was recently trimmed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 12 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761263


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 12 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761259





> Claire is just beautiful!!!!!!![/B]


Thanks, Marj! 

I can't wait until the top grows long enough for one of your gorgeous bows!! Her hair isn't long enough for a top knot yet, as it was recently trimmed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I already thought that Claire will need lots of bows!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such exciting news....Claire is a pretty girl!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for the updated pics of her! She is a DOLL. :wub: 

I'm excited to see her grow up here at SM!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Claire is beautiful and she has a gorgeous coat!!!! I can't wait to see pictures when you get her!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a pretty little girl! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Claire is such a cutie! Look at that adorable face - so sweet!

Love the name!!!!

So happy for you, Sher!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS A LITTLE DOLL :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is beautiful! And wow, i can see why she was being held back for show!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

puppy fever....
so cute!! i am so envious!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sher, Claire is just beautiful. What fun you'll have with her.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 12 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761248


> Awww, thank you everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> The site was updated so her picture is gone, of course, since she is spoken for!! :yes:
> 
> ...


awwh she is a beauty ^_^


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Sher this is great! Very exciting news! How long did it take to find her?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Apr 12 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761469


> Wow Sher this is great! Very exciting news! How long did it take to find her?[/B]


Hi, I had been thinking about a third Malt and was just waiting for the right one. I wanted a Malt that would mature to around 6-6.5 pounds and didn't want a young puppy and wanted a female. Claire was on Tonia's site and fit all criteria!! I just happened to check her site when the photo was there. I've been casually looking for many months.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update and pics! She is gorgeous! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How cute is she!!!! Congrats on picking out your new lovely little lady!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Awwwww how exciting!!!!!!! She is just lovely.... I remember when you were buying Catcher, and now another new one...you are a lucky lady to be surrounded by so many gorgeous dogs :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, what a fun surprise and congratulations, she is soooo adorable!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is just beautiful! Oh I bet you must be so excited! It's so hard to wait.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Sher. Claire is such a beautiful little pup pup. Hope all goes well with big brother and sister.
xoxox


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww... Congratulations!!!! :wub: Shes a doll!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Claire is soooooo cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She is precious, CONGRATULATIONS Sher!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Look what happens when I dont' log onto SM all weekend....I go and miss the big news!!!!

Ahh!!!! CONGRATS on the new addition!!!!! :wub: :wub: Claire is a total beauty...you must be head over heals excited!!!!! I am so happy for you Sher!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

She is so CUTE :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I love her pictures!

Claire is the perfect name for her.....she LOOKS like the name!

I can't wait til you get her and all get settled into their new pack!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Claire is really adorable :wub2:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww she is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations Sher! Claire is so pretty! :wub: :wub: 

I'm very happy for you ... and, I'm sure Claire will bring you so much joy. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Claire is such an adorable little girl!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

